# Genuine or Replica?



## mikethompkins (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

what are your thoughts on this watch, genuine or fake?


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

looks the goods - how does feel build quality wise / have you checked the serial number with Hublot?


----------



## mikethompkins (May 10, 2013)

It feels really solid. But I know that there are high quality replicas on the market and I don't want to spend thousands of dollars for a fake watch. I'll definitely have to check the serial number. Any other thoughts?


----------



## DreambreaX (Mar 8, 2013)

Again its high quality fake. I have gen hublot so i know


----------



## mikethompkins (May 10, 2013)

Are you serious?!?! I already transferred the money to the vendor's bank account because I checked the Serial number with Hublot and it was valid!!! Are you completely sure?


----------



## DreambreaX (Mar 8, 2013)

if it valid serial number, then it should be valid =)

perhaps im wrong.

can i see the back of the case and the AR of the crystal?


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

valid serial number is not a sure sign of an authentic watch. they could have copied it from an original one. there have been many cases of this already. you've checked it already you feel quality is good so don't worry. you might want to hope for the best and have it checked for authenciticy when you get it.


----------



## Evohuntina4 (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks good to me!


----------



## jamztio (Jul 29, 2012)

Suspicious to me. Have you got the watch?


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

It looks pretty suspicious.


----------



## watchcrusher (May 28, 2013)

you need to look at the movement in the back. i have seen some very good replicas and try to help people from buying them you can go to WATCHCRUSHER.COM i have been posting pics to try and show people tips on rolex and hublot


----------



## Comsubin999 (Jun 16, 2013)

good quality
but a fake


----------



## Tiko Gyulkhasyan (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm not an expert but the second hand is too thick and the swiss made is quite wide, so I think it's fake.


----------



## 1Percent (Jul 10, 2013)

The thing that concerns me the most is the sub-dials for the chronograph are not perfectly cut circles. This leads me to believe its fake.


----------

